# Me hubiera gustado



## Kaydee

Hola! 

Quisiera saber como se dice la siguiente oracion en italiano....es que tengo unas dificultades con ella. 

"Tambien me hubiera gustado pasar un poco de tiempo visitando unas grandes ciudades..." 

Gracias. 

Kaydee x


----------



## saia

"Mi sarebbe anche piaciuto passare del tempo a visitare alcune grandi città".


----------



## sabrinita85

Kaydee said:


> Hola!
> 
> Quisiera saber como se dice la siguiente oracion en italiano....es que tengo unas dificultades con ella.
> 
> "Tambien me hubiera gustado pasar un poco de tiempo visitando unas grandes ciudades..."
> 
> Gracias.
> 
> Kaydee x


Mi versión:
Mi sarebbe piaciuto anche passare un po' di tempo visitando delle grandi città.


----------



## Tizona

Kaydee said:


> "Tambien me hubiera gustado pasar un poco de tiempo visitando unas grandes ciudades..."



Personalmente, creo que esto no es muy correcto en castellano. Yo diría: "También me habría gustado pasar un poco de tiempo visitanto unas grandes ciudades, si hubiera/hubiese..."


----------



## mauro63

Tizona said:


> Personalmente, creo que esto no es muy correcto en castellano. Yo diría: "También me habría gustado pasar un poco de tiempo visitanto unas grandes ciudades, si hubiera/hubiese..."


 
Es cierto que es más correcto decir "me habría gustado" pero la forma "hubiera gustado " se escucha mucho. Igual que "yo quisiera" en lugar de yo querría . Creo que este uso es aceptado como correcto.


----------



## Tizona

mauro63 said:


> Es cierto que es más correcto decir "me habría gustado" pero la forma "hubiera gustado " se escucha mucho. Igual que "yo quisiera" en lugar de yo querría . Creo que este uso es aceptado como correcto.



El hecho de que se escuche mucho no implica, ni mucho menos, que esté bien. De hecho, a mí me suena fatal. Y ya ni comentar cuando poner dos "hubiera/hubiese" en la misma frase... agggg... casi tan mal como dos "habría" juntos.


----------



## Dudu678

Tizona said:


> El hecho de que se escuche mucho no implica, ni mucho menos, que esté bien. De hecho, a mí me suena fatal. Y ya ni comentar cuando poner dos "hubiera/hubiese" en la misma frase... agggg... casi tan mal como dos "habría" juntos.


Ni que hubiera o hubiese un problema con eso 

Ahora en serio, estoy contigo, es _me habría gustado_, en condicional.


----------



## Cecilio

A mí "me hubiera gustado" me suena perfectamente normal, y la diría sin ningún problema. No veo ninguna diferencia entre "me hubiera gustado" o "me habría gustado" en este contexto. La que no suelo utilizar mucho es la versión con "hubiese".


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Cual es la diferencia entre la version hubiera y la de hubiese?


----------



## Cecilio

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Cuál es la diferencia entre la versión hubiera y la de hubiese?



Petalo, haces unas preguntas un poco difíciles de contestar... Me parece que hay algunos threads anteriores en los que se discute esta cuestión. En principio ambas formas son intercambiables en todos los casos. Hoy en día se observa cierta tendencia a utilizar más a menudo las formas del tipo "hubiera".


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Perdona mis preguntas...no quiero complicaros la vida! Gracias por la explicaciòn.


----------



## Cecilio

Haces bien en preguntar, sin duda. Lo que pasa es que algunas preguntas necesitan explicaciones muy largas y complejas. Cuanto más español aprendas y cuanto más entres en contacto con hispanohablantes mejor captarás estos matices, ya que difícilmente encontrarás una gramática que te los explique de manera satisfactoria.

Se nota que tienes muchas ganas de aprender. Ánimo!


----------



## Luis Anselmi

Serà entonces que el español no tiene normas gramaticales tan rìgidas con el uso del condicional y del conjuntivo;   Me hubiese / Me hubiera /  Me habria gustado.   Mientras que en italiano, por unanimidad:  Mi sarebbe piaciuto.


----------



## Tizona

Cecilio said:


> A mí "me hubiera gustado" me suena perfectamente normal, y la diría sin ningún problema. No veo ninguna diferencia entre "me hubiera gustado" o "me habría gustado" en este contexto. La que no suelo utilizar mucho es la versión con "hubiese".



A lo mejor depende de la zona donde vives. A mí me suena fatal y siempre me enseñaron que las frases condicionales tienen dos partes: una donde va el condicional, el habría en este caso y en la otra ponemos el hubiera o hubiese.

Tampoco tengo yo tan claro que haya una tendencia a usar uno más que otro. Depende del momento y de cuál veas que va a sonar mejor en esa frase.

A mí, lo de poner dos hubieras/hubieses me parece un intento de ser "súper correctos" por oposición a la gente que pone dos habrías juntos. Lo que pasa al final, es que la dos están mal.


----------



## Cecilio

Tizona said:


> A lo mejor depende de la zona donde vives. A mí me suena fatal y siempre me enseñaron que las frases condicionales tienen dos partes: una donde va el condicional, el habría en este caso y en la otra ponemos el hubiera o hubiese.
> 
> Tampoco tengo yo tan claro que haya una tendencia a usar uno más que otro. Depende del momento y de cuál veas que va a sonar mejor en esa frase.
> 
> A mí, lo de poner dos hubieras/hubieses me parece un intento de ser "súper correctos" por oposición a la gente que pone dos habrías juntos. Lo que pasa al final, es que la dos están mal.



Me imagino que debe haber diferencias regionales a este respecto, pero no me cabe la menor duda de que una frase del tipo "Me hubiera gustado conocerlo" es perfectamente aceptable en cualquier nivel lingüístico, incluso el más formal.

En la escuela nos enseñan muchas cosas pero resulta que las lenguas evolucionan, para bien o para mal. Yo aprendí inglés hace más de veinte años y no salgo de mi asombro al comprobar la cantidad de cosas que han cambiado en esa lengua en estas últimas décadas. Lo mismo en español y en cualquier otra lengua. Referirse a "lo que aprendí en la escuela" o lo que dicen los libros de gramática o lo que es correcto o incorrecto es, en mi modesta opinión, un argumento bastante pobre.


----------

